# Singleton wants to be traded or does he???



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

> Feb 2 - Corey Maggette requested a trade more than a month ago, through his agent. The Clippers explored options but none surfaced that interested them. Now second-year forward James Singleton wants to change teams.
> 
> "I don't want to sound like I'm whining," Singleton said. "I just want to play, and I don't think it'll be here. I'm never getting the opportunity, and so I told my agent to call them and ask them to trade me." -- Orange County Register


Can you blame him?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

FINALLY! Good job for James to speak up! He's got the talent & hustle to be a solid starter for many teams, I hope he shows everyone in the league what an idiot Dunleavy is.

Hopefully the rest of the team will start to speak up as well about what a terrible coaching job he's done.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

i don't blame him...*******leavy doesn't use him, even when he does well...i hope he tears it up on a new team...hopefully in the eastern conference...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

Would you take a second round pick for him


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



HB said:


> Would you take a second round pick for him



personally, i value him higher than a second round pick, but he's no use to us when dumbleavy refuses to play him...i'd take a 2nd rounder for him, at least we would be getting some value in return...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

Interesting. I can see his frustration as he gives it his all when he is playing and is one heck of a rebounder but it is hard for him to get minutes over Maggette and TT. I doubt the Clippers trade him before the deadline if at all.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

we should try to land piatkowski with james...we do need a sharpshooter, and he would be a veteran presence to boot...let's get pike back on our team!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

When Singleton plays he plays really well... why wouldn't he want to be traded?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

I hope this gets him more time. Forget Doug, f'n Christie.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

i like James Singleton and when he is out their hes got a great eye for the ball on the boards and well....****
if the Clippers are never gonna play him they might as well give him a shot elsewhere.....
and boy would that be cool to somehow get Pike, WHY DONT WE TRY TO GET PIKE when he doesnt EVEN PLAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

As I said on another board, if this goes down, I will freaking kill Mike Dunleavy.

James Singleton is by far and away my favorite player on this squad. He is a freakish athlete, strong as a bull, and has a second nature for blocking shots. If he got 35 minutes a game, I guarantee that he would lead the league in blocked shots.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> i like James Singleton and when he is out their hes got a great eye for the ball on the boards and well....****
> if the Clippers are never gonna play him they might as well give him a shot elsewhere.....
> and boy would that be cool to somehow get Pike, WHY DONT WE TRY TO GET PIKE when he doesnt EVEN PLAY!!!!!!!!



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/pho/roster


hmmmm...i wonder why he gets no burn...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

god ****ing damn it. who can blame him? i wouldnt want to waste my time here either for this retard of a coach


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



qross1fan said:


> I hope this gets him more time. Forget Doug, f'n Christie.


No kidding. Christie is a joke.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

i feel sorry for James. he always gave his best despite an idiot coach not giving him the opportunity


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*

Last year Singleton posted back to back double doubles to start the season and then was rewarded with a nice seat at the end of the bench next to Korolev. Go figure?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> If he got 35 minutes a game, I guarantee that he would lead the league in blocked shots.


hahahahaha


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



cadarn said:


> hahahahaha


You clearly haven't seen very much of his game tape.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-clippe&ctrack=1&cset=true



> Before the game, seldom-used forward James Singleton clarified comments he made after Wednesday's victory over Chicago at Staples Center, saying, "This is where I want to be."
> 
> Upset about his role on the team, Singleton, who has appeared in 28 of 46 games, said he instructed his agent to request a trade. But after speaking with teammates Friday, Singleton said he lashed out in the heat of the moment and would again focus on helping the team win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-clippe&ctrack=1&cset=true


Sweet, I would hate to lose this guy.
And yes, I'm really biased as he is my favorite Clipper.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Singleton wants to be traded.*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> You clearly haven't seen very much of his game tape.


No, we have both seen him play live and on TV many times, and he is easily the most overrated player on this board.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Maggette is Way more overrated on this board by some. Arent there threads saying he should be an all star? 

People on this board are saying that singleton should get more playing time, which he should. People are saying its ridiculous to put guys like alvin williams, doug christie, luke jackson, etc. ahead of him in the rotation, which it is. Can he be a 13 and 8 player on another team? I say its very reasonable to say so, given what he has done when he has gotten time, in an offense thats not even designed for him. 

Will he ever get 13 and 8 on the clippers? No, unless BOTH maggette AND thomas somehow got injured. 

Most likely singleton does not put much effort in practice, or else has problems grasping the dunleavvy offense like wilcox did in practice, which is why he doesnt get PT during the game. And remember..dunleavvy just doesnt seem to like athletic hybrid leaper guys like wilcox, singleton, magggette, etc.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah i forgot Pike is on the Suns 
man they have Jumaine Jones too we could use either of them 
the Suns play with the same rotation they Jumaine or Pike never get any minutes


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Maggette is Way more overrated on this board by some. Arent there threads saying he should be an all star?
> 
> People on this board are saying that singleton should get more playing time, which he should. People are saying its ridiculous to put guys like alvin williams, doug christie, luke jackson, etc. ahead of him in the rotation, which it is. Can he be a 13 and 8 player on another team? I say its very reasonable to say so, given what he has done when he has gotten time, in an offense thats not even designed for him.
> 
> ...


first of all, i dont know which deluded board u were reading, but i think ALL of us can agree that if brand can't even make the AS team, wat chance does maggette have? there's no way in hell he'll make AS team. the sixth man of the year award, on the other hand, is very possible. 

then, i agree with your point of why singleton isn't getting any minutes. this team is too damn deep to be letting our younger players play, like korolev and singleton. i mean, if maggette is already coming off the bench for us, wat chance does singleton have getting major minutes? yes, i know i've already used this logic for maggette and the all star team but it works. singleton should just listen to what brand said and practice hard, and make the most out of every opportunity he gets. we don't need any more negative vibes from here on out


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Maggette is Way more overrated on this board by some. Arent there threads saying he should be an all star?


No there aren't any legit threads about Maggette being an all-star. The only one is from Shaliq, who i swear is either corey's agent or cousin or something. Search his posts, 100% of his posts are extreme Maggette nuthugging.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Front office could just ignore him. He's not good enough to demand a trade.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How dumb are singleton and his agent though? Honestly. With singletons almost non existant salary, who in the world are the clippers going to trade him for? A 2nd round draft pick? Who else is near as good as singleton, and making under 1 million dollars, AND is tradeable? 

And if hes so good (which i actually think he is), why would the clippers trade him away, since he has one of the best contracts in the leauge?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> How dumb are singleton and his agent though? Honestly. With singletons almost non existant salary, who in the world are the clippers going to trade him for? A 2nd round draft pick? Who else is near as good as singleton, and making under 1 million dollars, AND is tradeable?
> 
> And if hes so good (which i actually think he is), why would the clippers trade him away, since he has one of the best contracts in the leauge?


For Piatkowski, like some other posters said.


----------

